# human snacks for rabbits



## joey (Apr 11, 2004)

hi, i was just wondering if there are any snacksthat you eat that your rabbit also eats and is healthy for them. i givemy rabbit Cheez-its and he goes NUTS over them. he gets angry too if hethinks i'm going to take them from him. i have also fed him crackerslike Club crackers. he likes bananas, carrots, lettuce, chicory,apples, grapes, and one time, just once though, he ate a tiny bite ofapplesauce. lol. i think the cheezits are the most bizarre snacks for arabbit


----------



## wishbone332 (Apr 11, 2004)

*You're right! Cheez-its are a strange snack!*

*lol *

*Rabbits naturallyshouldn't be fed things like you listed, but, I guess that it's OK aslong as it's not given inlargequantities!*

*But Cheez-its!? Now that's a cool bun!*


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2004)

yea i know its very strange but he really loves them and they dont harm him. so its all good, lol


----------



## dUtCh (Apr 12, 2004)

Take notice of the contents to avoid having an obese bunny!


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 12, 2004)

Cheez-its!? Now that is a weird thing for a bunnyto like! My rabbits don't really like any "people food" but my friend'srabbit goes nuts over chocolate. Don't worryshe feeds her itsparingly. I thought it was really weird, I mean you only think ofchocolate and bunnies at Easter time!

Lissa


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 12, 2004)

Uh, I don't think feeding chocolate, evensparingly is good. Chocolate is poisonous to all animals(asfar asI know)and will kill them. (My friend lost arabbit because some little kid without her knowing gave them chocolatechips, not sure how many, but it wasn't a lot.)


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2004)

M&SMom is correct in her caution about chocolate. Do Not feed it to your animals.

* * * * * * * 

Joey,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news all around, but any and all snacksare only to be fed once or twice a week to your rabbit. If rabbits getobese, which yours will with the contents of Cheeze-Its and I know theycrave more than one!--then it can't clean itself, in addition to themultiple problems that snacks do to your rabbit. Cheeze-Its are full offat, sugar, additives, etc.

My rabbit will eat anything I eat. I can't feed it to him thoughbecause his needs for high-fiber, etc., that come with a good rabbitpellet wouldn't be good for me as my food isn't good for him. As atreat for a rabbit, he'll love parsley, a carrot, a banana just as muchas those Cheeze-Its.

Even fruits and vegetables, snacks that rabbits can eat and enjoy verymuch, are loaded with sugar and too much sugar is horrible for arabbit's digestive and intestinal system. 

----------------
Many pet rabbit owners literally kill their rabbit with kindness bygiving them too many snacks and their delicate systems can't take it.
---------------- 

It is highly advised that you stop feeding your rabbit treats/humanfood/rabbit store-bought treats/fruits, vegetables, and nuts. Give yourrabbit a treat sparingly...once or twice a week and don't overdo onthem. 

If your rabbit fills up on too much of this, you'll notice that thepoops aren't the same and he doesn't act the same in a matter of time.If he doesn't eat the proper protein, fiber, and nutrition in therabbit pellets (pellet protein should be 14-20%), then he'll be moreprone to sickness and his system breaking down.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 12, 2004)

That is what I thought about chocolate. I don't feed it to my rabbits, but I havewarned her about it.

Thanks,

Lissa


----------



## Dawn (Apr 12, 2004)

I enjoy pistachios and sunflower seedsand was wondering if they would be ok for Buster. right nowhe only gets a carrot a day. he needs to be fattened up a little morehe is a little under weight.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think bunny's like seeds ...? I thinkmaybe there's extra nutrient pellets or something that mightmake your bun gain some weight. I know my baby Peppy needs toput on a few lbs. He's a male, and 10 months old, yet he's skinner thenMegan (7 month old female)


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 13, 2004)

Sunflower seeds are high in calories and areconsidered a "hot" food in that they stoke a rabbit's metabolism andproduce heat energy, which can be useful in cold, winterconditions. I would refrain from feeding sameduring warm weather as being counterproductive.

Sunflower seeds are sometimes used by rabbit owners to improve thesheen of their show rabbits' coats, but in very moderate amounts.

Most rabbit books and autorities definitely voiceprohibitions about feeding nuts to rabbits, however, I am not surepistachios are nuts. I, myself, wouldn't take the chance offeeding them to my rabbits.

Buck


----------



## carrots (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a basic rule to feeding your rabbit,stickto what you know is good for them, Don't put your rabbit health at riskjust for the sake of been curious to see if they like to eat the foodwe do, Good Luck!


----------



## xXAshleyXx (Apr 13, 2004)

My bunny tried stealing a jelly bean.haha I got it away from him though. That's the lastthing I need, an already hyper rabbit with a sugar buzz


----------



## StickyBird (Apr 14, 2004)

I willoccasionally feed Umbra some oats, mint, parsley, andbroccoli. And when there are Bananas around our house, I willonce in a while share one with him (though he looks at me a bitcuriously, since he gets a tiny chunk, and I get the rest of the hugebanana!).

--Melissa and Umbra


----------

